
Hot unusual London markets for Python in 2016? - DrNuke
Hello, I&#x27;m wondering which markets in London are specifically hot for Python in 2016 apart of web development and machine learning. Any help much appreciated. Thanks a lot!
======
DrNuke
Ok have been told in another group that there is penetration testing / network
security but the best firms are not from London. Having a look at fintechs and
scientific programming now.

------
osullivj
I've heard that Bank of America is backing away from the Quartz program, and
so there's less IB demand for Python devs in London.

